#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Insteek?

## Tjeerd

Hallo beste mensen,

ik heb hier nu een lichtplan en de belichter vraagt in de zaalbrug 2 x een profielspot ( een links en een rechts) en daar staat "insteek"bij?
wat kan hij hier mee bedoelen?
Hij gebruikt ook profiels met (break-up) gobo's dus dat bedoelt hij niet.

wie kent deze term?

groeten Tjeerd. :Confused:

----------


## gaffer

Ik denk dat deze belichter de linker profiel schuin over het podium legt naar links achter.
Insteek is waarschijnlijk zijn eigen omschrijving zodat ie weet wat er met die spot moet gebeuren.
Maar wil je het echt weten..............bel 'm/haar.

Laat maar ff weten wat ie ermee gedaan heeft.

Groeten gaffer.

----------


## AJB

Als je een totaaltje maakt, gebruik je vaak schuine invalshoeken om schaduwen e.d. te voorkomen. Tevens vul je hiermee donkere oogkassen e.d. in. Er zijn 2 bekende termen;
- Invullicht
- Insteeklicht

Hoop dat je vraag hiermee beantwoord is


Arvid

----------


## rinus bakker

Waarmee weer bewezen is dat deze sector nog erg uitmunt in het gerbuik van heel erg veel termen die nergens echt goed gedefinieerd zijn en ook niet echt op algemene consensus berusten.
Vele afzonderlijke eilanden met elk hun "eigen (en unieke) bevolking" die met de regelmaat van de klok wel door allerlei "migratoire groepen" worden bezocht die dan ook weer hun eigen talen plegen te spreken.
Een (geleidelijke) overgang naar een gezamelijke taal zou wel een heel wat voordelen kunnen hebben: een daarvan is dat je weet wat de ander bedoelt als ie zegt "1 meter", terwijl we in Nederland ooit (voor Napoleon) 7 of 8 verschillende lengtes van 'voeten' gebruikten. 
Tussen de 'Vlissingse voet' en de 'Kampense voet' zat 10% verschil.
En zo weet ik inmiddels dat we in deze sector ook nog een gigantische normalisatie-slag te voeren hebben.
Waar hebben we het over? Wat bedoel je precies enz.
Opdracht aan de lichtmensen onder ons - maak eens een inventarisatie van alle termen die met licht te maken hebben.
Van opwekking van de draaistroom in de krachtcentrale tot het foton uit de schijnwerper en alles wat daar tussen zit.
Of bestaat er al zoiets?

----------


## Martijn de Groot

Tijdens het vele stelwerk wat ik de afgelopen jaren heb gedaan, werden 2 termen, gehanteerd (en overal op dezelfde wijze), insteken en oversteken.
Met insteken wordt bedoeld: hangt de spot links, dan schijnt die ook op de linkerkant van het toneel, hangt de spot links, maar moet die op de rechterkant schijnen, dan heet het oversteken. Dit geldt voor front, tegen en ook zijlicht.
Martijn de Groot

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Insteken aan de eigen kant.
Oversteken aan de overkant

Van die typische basisbegrippen die je in mijn tijd moest weten voordat je een spot mocht aanraken..ha ha haha

Maar ja, tegenwoordig komen ze ook met een stukje vurenhout aanzetten als je om een blokje vraagt....grijns

----------

